# (Verb + a/e)x 2



## Ramisadeh

I want to understand what does it exactly mean when people use this form
Ex:
Gele gele
Ata ata
Gide gide
Yata yata


----------



## themadprogramer

Unfortunately there's no easy way to translate this form, as you'll see it can be used in a couple of different ways, but I'll try my best.

1. As/By/if (yürüye yürüye gitti)
2. Gele gele böyle mi gelir? (Is this the best that could come of this?)


----------



## Muttaki

There is also _düşe kalka. _It literally means falling and getting up and actually means to do something with difficulty. As an example:

_Düşe kalka geçtiğimiz sarp, keçi yolları..._
_The steep footpaths that we have passed with difficulty..._


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

This structure of repeated words has different uses such as:

-_idiomatic_ _use :_
Güle güle kullan!
Bula bula bunu mu buldun?

-  _ikileme_ ( for emphasis):
Kapı kapı dolaştık.
Çocuklar uslu uslu oturuyorlar.

- _Adverbial_ _function_:
Koşa koşa geldi.


----------



## themadprogramer

Furthermore:
Idiomatic usage is actually giving the verb a sense of "while/as" so actually it's identical to the adverbial function semantically, the trouble is conveying this in translation forces us to classify it differently.

"yürüye yürüye gitti" (He went *by* walking)
"gele gele böyle mi gelir?" (*As* it comes/*As* it could be, is this what it came *as*?)

Nouns however are far more complicated as there are many many (see what I did there) usages, to add to Gemmenita:
Her yan ağaç ağaç. (Every side is tree-tree, Trees everywhere)
yavaş yavaş kalktı. (He got up slow*ly, *as you can see nouns and noun-like words(adverbs, adjectives etc.) when duplicated do not take "-e")
Gözü *mosmor* olmuş. (His eyes were purple(as in he had a black eye) This exemplifies perhaps one of the most odd features of Turkish, intensity of certain words can be furthered by duplicating the first syllable and by adding a seemingly arbitrary consonant. If there is a pattern to it I am unaware, sorry.)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hello.

Gele gele - belittling phrase which denotes discontent - Gele gele bu zar mı geldi ? - And this is  the outcome of the dice roll ?
Ata ata- He went but he went throwing all the way. Continuity in action.
Gide gide  - He went to the spot all as a result of his incessant travelling. Continuity again !
Yata yata- He passed his courses minus any studying


----------



## Gemmenita

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Gözü *mosmor* olmuş. (...) by duplicating the first syllable



Yes, that's one other form of 'ikileme' which can be made either by _repeating_ exactly the same word (= the question of Ramisadeh hence I made only _this form_ of 'ikileme' in my list) or by adding a different sound or word (the example of _Ahmet_ : mosmor and also one more: bembeyaz) or by using two words of the same family: ses seda, akil fikir.

Ramisadeh, and also here I would like just to add that this 'repeated words' structure is not used only with repeated root of _verbs_ but with repeated _nouns_ and _adjectives_ too as you see in all the above examples...


----------

